
RiveScript – A Simple Scripting Language for Chatbots - nikolay
https://www.rivescript.com/
======
nikolay
Here you can find some samples:
[https://www.rivescript.com/about](https://www.rivescript.com/about)

~~~
S4M
This is a nice example to use RiveScript in python, as I found the docs on
pypy a bit lacking: [https://github.com/aichaos/rivescript-
python](https://github.com/aichaos/rivescript-python)

------
AstroJetson
This looks cool, but there doesn't appear to be a way to get info about where
the user ended up in the script. It would be nice if there was a way to tell
an external system what happened in the chat.

~~~
kirsle
You can! Use the functions `get_uservars()` and `set_uservars()` to export and
re-import variables from your program.

